# Travelling Mice



## beecee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello,

This is one of a series of 'newbie' questions I am asking around the forum - please forgive me if they are totally amateur as I know many of you are experts.

My daughter (nearly 12) is looking to start keeping mice. I know she has an idea that with a suitable travelling case she might be able to take them on trips places (in the car; to visit friends).

:: Do mice travel well?
:: Are there any tips for making mice comfortable for travel (water, food)?
:: Should mice travel in pairs, or in different cases?
:: How big should a 'travel' case be

Again, I am sorry if these questions appear 'totally beginner' - I am! 

Thank you


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

These are great questions to ask before considering a new pet!

I, personally, would not take my mice with me unless I was going to be staying somewhere else for at least a long weekend. I don't think the benefit outweighs uprooting them and causing them stress, otherwise. As they are perfectly fine left overnight or longer with ample food and water.

Travelling will be somewhat stressful for any animal of this nature, so I would do my best to make it as comfortable as possible. If it's going to be a longer car ride, I would try to provide food and water in an effective way. Whenever I've travelled with mice I've used modified rubs (plastic totes with ventilation, etc). They're easy to stack and move. Not as bulky as a regular cage. For a pair of mice, I've used the 6qt, for more I use the 12qt.

Hope that helps a little. Some of the people that regularly show could probably offer a lot more help as they travel with their mice on a regular basis.


----------



## beecee (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Mari,

I am inclined to lean toward caution I think with regard to 'mouse travel' - but it is good to gather more expert views!


----------

